# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  جستجو و فیلتر کردن بانک اطلاعاتی

## محسن شمس

تو رو خدا یکی بگه چه جوری می توانم روی جدول بانک اطلاعاتی جستجو نمایم البته منظورم Find Next می باشد .
و چه جوری می توانم فیلتر کنم رکورد ها را .

----------


## yaskowsar

با سلام
خواهشمنداست نسبت به جواب سؤال فوق هرکس اطلاعاتی دارد ارایه نماید و نیز در خصوص تغییر SelectCommand نیز در حین اجرا اگر کسی چیزی می‌داند بگوید ممنون می‌شود

----------


## ghabil

اخه بای یکمی کاملتر توضیح بدی ؟ توی دات نت داری کاتر میکنی؟! از چه کامپوننتی استفاده کردی ؟

----------


## yaserjvani

با سلام اگر پایگاه دادهای که استفاده کردی اکسس باشه و از adoبرای اتصال استفاده کردی برای فیلتر کردن می تونی از روش زیر استفاده کنی
adotable1.filtered:=true;
adotable1.filter:='نام فیلد'+qoutedstr(edit1.text))که توی ادیت می تونی مقداری رو که می خوای بر اساس اون فیلتر رو انجام بدی وارد کنی البته فروم پر از این چیزی یه که خواستی لطفا اول جستجو کن 
موفق باشی

----------

